# 1 year since Odyssey's gotcha day!!!!



## odyssey~ (Aug 11, 2021)

here's a compolation of a BUNCH of pics from the past year. Enjoy~


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Aug 11, 2021)

Happy gotcha day Odyssey! Love the pictures - she's so gorgeous


----------



## Berry (Aug 11, 2021)

Aw, Odyssey is adorable! And lucky to have you as an owner 

(This is Tater btw lol, didn't know you were on this forum xD I've been lurking it a bit the past week or so helping someone with some bunny issues)


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 11, 2021)

Yay!!! Congrats, and hope you both get some cele-ry-bration time!! 

Sorry, couldn't help myself... and don't feed your rabbit celery.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 11, 2021)

Berry said:


> Aw, Odyssey is adorable! And lucky to have you as an owner
> 
> (This is Tater btw lol, didn't know you were on this forum xD I've been lurking it a bit the past week or so helping someone with some bunny issues)


Oh hey Tater! I didn't know you were on here either lol.
(I saw your HH post on which breeds the bunny could be, it's a lop rabbit. If it's 3-4lb it's probably a holland lop, 5-8lb mini lop lop. If the bunny wasn't from a breeder then it's probably a mix breed )


----------

